# Checking Out Realibanjo by Realitone



## donbodin (Aug 15, 2017)

In this first look/video companion to Alex Mueller's official SLR Review, I play through the some of the samples and fire up the pattern player to hear what Realibanjo has to offer.

Full written review: http://bit.ly/2uYED5D



Realibanjo is on a special August sale price of $49 (reg $59) from Realitone: http://bit.ly/2g2Gdwr


----------



## garyhiebner (Aug 16, 2017)

I love the banjo rolls in this instrument! I used it to create some authentic sounding Bluegrass that would of been super hard to program in with a simple banjo instrument.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 16, 2017)

This is a great banjo...


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks guys. It's crazy to me that a freakin' banjo has been our biggest seller. There's probably something to be learned from that, but I haven't figured out what it is.


----------



## Ryan99 (Aug 17, 2017)

Mike, you rock!


----------

